# Package Retained at Customs



## expatrocks

I'm in Spain and I had my Mom send me a package containing a few things of little value from the US. I created the shipping label and customs form online and emailed it to her a week ago when she shipped it via USPS Express Mail. The package's tracking info confirms it arrived in Spain, but today it also says "Retained at Customs". I thought I'd do a little online research to see how long the delay might be and I was hit with story after story about how dysfunctional and crooked the Spanish customs system is. Here's one:

Living in Spain as Foreigner: Spanish Costoms vs 'I' (about retained package)

I called my Mom to have a laugh and she told me she had also included a brand new $400 cell phone in the package as a surprise gift because she knows I broke my cell phone here. Ouch.

What are the odds that the package will still be delivered without any further action from me? If that doesn't happen, based on what I've read, they will want me to pay an exorbitant amount in order to retrieve the package. If I do nothing instead, will the package be sent back to the US?


----------



## fergie

I don't know if this will help, but recently I had a package ( a dog grooming table) delivered from GB.
It was held at Barcelona when it arrived on a Friday (around 5pm) I presume for customs check,as this was the first point of entry into Spain, and I received it the following Tuesday , all intact, very happy.
Although the tracking, showed it reached Barcelona, it didn't show when it left, and they had my home phone number to contact, but didn't use it, the van just turned up.


----------



## xabiaxica

expatrocks said:


> I'm in Spain and I had my Mom send me a package containing a few things of little value from the US. I created the shipping label and customs form online and emailed it to her a week ago when she shipped it via USPS Express Mail. The package's tracking info confirms it arrived in Spain, but today it also says "Retained at Customs". I thought I'd do a little online research to see how long the delay might be and I was hit with story after story about how dysfunctional and crooked the Spanish customs system is. Here's one:
> 
> Living in Spain as Foreigner: Spanish Costoms vs 'I' (about retained package)
> 
> I called my Mom to have a laugh and she told me she had also included a brand new $400 cell phone in the package as a surprise gift because she knows I broke my cell phone here. Ouch.
> 
> What are the odds that the package will still be delivered without any further action from me? If that doesn't happen, based on what I've read, they will want me to pay an exorbitant amount in order to retrieve the package. If I do nothing instead, will the package be sent back to the US?


my late husband once had a new cheque book sent from his US bank to here......... it went around Europe about 3 times - was retained at customs somewheer in Spain - they wanted his Spanish business ID number - since it was a US business he didn't have one

he never got the cheque book ............. it went back to the bank in the US & he picked it up on his next trip

I think that since there's a fairly expensive phone in your package they will want some sort of import tax to be paid


----------



## expatrocks

> It was held at Barcelona when it arrived on a Friday


Did the tracking info mention that it was "Retained at Customs"? That's what scares me. Here's my current tracking info on correos.es:

31/07/2012 Accepted
01/08/2012 Dispatch from the point of origin international office
04/08/2012 Delivery to the destination international office
04/08/2012 In transit
04/08/2012 Retained at Customs
05/08/2012 Retained at Customs



> I think that since there's a fairly expensive phone in your package they will want some sort of import tax to be paid


According to the link in my original post as well several other stories I've read online, they are happy to receive your payment of taxes by bank transfer, send the package back to the point of origin anyway, and not refund the taxes. I could avoid that by having someone I know in Madrid go to customs there, but how much money will they want?


----------



## fergie

expatrocks said:


> Did the tracking info mention that it was "Retained at Customs"? That's what scares me. Here's my current tracking info on correos.es:
> 
> 31/07/2012 Accepted
> 01/08/2012 Dispatch from the point of origin international office
> 04/08/2012 Delivery to the destination international office
> 04/08/2012 In transit
> 04/08/2012 Retained at Customs
> 05/08/2012 Retained at Customs
> 
> 
> According to the link in my original post as well several other stories I've read online, they are happy to receive your payment of taxes by bank transfer, send the package back to the point of origin anyway, and not refund the taxes. I could avoid that by having someone I know in Madrid go to customs there, but how much money will they want?


As 4th and 5th was a weekend, maybe it might have been cleared yesterday or today, so all being well--lets hope! you should receive it tomorrow or Thursday, Hope all goes well for you.
My parcel was held from the Friday evening till I got it on the Tuesday.


----------



## expatrocks

Thanks fergie, I'm sorry to ask again, but can you tell me if your tracking info specifically said that it had been "retained in customs"?


----------



## fergie

NO probs. I just checked the info I had, and it just said held in Barcelona, -not specifically customs.
My item- the dog grooming table, was only worth 120e, and it had never been opened until I received it here in Spain, it was bought from Amazon, they wouldn't deliver direct to Spain, so I had to have it delivered first to my daughter's UK address, then forward it here via courier, and it ended up at my address.
Order was placed with the courier on 23rd of July, and I received it on 31st-so 9 days later, but of course there was a weekend in between, when I doubt the customs will have been clearing courier items.


----------



## NickZ

Unless something has changed the UK is in the EU . Why would customs pay any heed?


----------



## Alcalaina

NickZ said:


> Unless something has changed the UK is in the EU . Why would customs pay any heed?


The parcel was sent by the OP's mother in the US.


----------



## Bfpijuan

I believe you will be paying a pretty penny for custom taxes.


----------



## kalohi

For the past two years or so every package that's been sent to me from the States has been stopped by customs and I've been charged. The amount you pay depends on the value of the contents. If the value is less than 45 euros then it's free. But if the value is between 45 and 150 euros you have to pay VAT plus a 14.40 euro handling fee. If the value is more than 150 euros then you have to pay customs duty plus VAT plus the handling fee. LINK I don't know what the customs fee is (my packages have all be valued below 150 euros) but as I understand it it's pretty considerable. So unfortunatley it looks like you'll end up paying quite a bit. And I really don't know what to say about the "surprise". Of course it should have been declared on the customs forms so it could be interpreted as smuggling. Or it might just disappear from the package, since it was never accounted for. Unfortunately I wouldn't count on seeing your package soon.


----------



## kalohi

Sorry, I realize I haven't really answered your question. I have always received a notice from correos when my packages have arrived, and I've paid them (correos) directly. But then my packages have always had a value of under 150 euros, and they've come via the USPS and not a shipping company. I don't know if any of that makes a difference or not. It's usually taken 3-4 weeks for packages to clear customs and make it to my local post office.


----------



## expatrocks

kalohi, from what I've read, the rules changed in 2010 and all packages are held in Madrid until they have been paid for. Were you able to pay Correos locally for any packages after 2010?

Some good news! The tracking info now says this on correos.es:

31/07/2012 Accepted
01/08/2012 Dispatch from the point of origin international office
04/08/2012 Delivery to the destination international office
04/08/2012 In transit
04/08/2012 Retained at Customs
05/08/2012 Retained at Customs
08/08/2012 In the delivery process

I think this is good!


----------



## expatrocks

Delivery and 25 Euros due! Thanks to everyone for helping me through!


----------



## netherwhere

Well if it is anything like our fiasco, you will most likely get it when you PAY UP!!!! This corrupt country needs the EU to come down on them HARD !!


----------



## expatrocks

netherwhere, what was your fiasco?


----------



## baldilocks

netherwhere said:


> Well if it is anything like our fiasco, you will most likely get it when you PAY UP!!!! This corrupt country needs the EU to come down on them HARD !!


Just what is wrong with not getting your package until you have paid the import duty on it? That is what happens in the UK! 

Like me, you come from the UK, so what right do YOU have to call THIS a corrupt country - the UK is pretty corrupt too, especially under the present government. Perhaps you are one of the public school louts who get backhanders like government posts and preferential treatment. It is pretty certain that you aren't an OAP who has worked all his life only to have chunks of his pensions stolen by the rich boys then to have his tax allowance cut back so that the rich boys don't pay so much tax.


----------

